# [HostingInside] Taiwan VPS(2 datacenter), US VPS(SSD + 1Gbps + 30% off)



## jenok (Jul 14, 2014)

30% off coupon code *"30OFF"*, coupon eligible for US, UK and Germany based XEN-PV and XEN-HVM VPS.

 

  *Taiwan XEN-PV VPS*

*x512*

CPU: *1 CPU (Fair Share)*

HD: *20GB (Raid 10)*

MEM: *512MB*

SWAP: *256MB*

Traffic: *250GB/month*

*1 IPv4*

*10mbps connection*

*Proxy/VPN  Allowed*

*Shoutcast  Allowed*

*Game Server NOT Allowed*

*IRC NOT Allowed*

*Unmanaged*: $14.5 monthly or $121.8 annually(averagely $10.15/month) (*Offsite Backup*: no) Order Taiwan Unmanaged x512

*Semi managed*: $29 monthly or $243.6 annually(averagely $20.3/month) (*Offsite Backup*: yes) Order Taiwan Semi managed x512

 

*x1024*

CPU: *2 CPU (Fair Share)*

HD: *40GB (Raid 10)*

MEM: *1GB*

SWAP: *512MB*

Traffic: *500GB/month*

*1 IPv4*

*10mbps connection*

*Proxy/VPN  Allowed*

*Shoutcast  Allowed*

*Game Server NOT Allowed*

*IRC NOT Allowed*

*Unmanaged*: $27.5 monthly or $235.2 annually(averagely $19.6/month) (*Offsite Backup*: no) Order Taiwan Unmanaged x1024

*Semi managed*: $55 monthly or $470.4 annually(averagely $39.2/month) (*Offsite Backup*: yes) Order Taiwan Semi managed x1024

 

*x1536*

CPU: *3 CPU (Fair Share)*

HD: *60GB (Raid 10)*

MEM: *1.5GB*

SWAP: *768MB*

Traffic: *750GB/month*

*1 IPv4*

*10mbps connection*

*Proxy/VPN  Allowed*

*Shoutcast  Allowed*

*Game Server NOT Allowed*

*IRC NOT Allowed*

*Unmanaged*: $39.5 monthly or $348.6 annually(averagely $29.05/month) (*Offsite Backup*: no) Order Taiwan Unmanaged x1536

*Semi managed*: $79 monthly or $697.2 annually(averagely $58.1/month) (*Offsite Backup*: yes) Order Taiwan Semi managed x1536

 

*x2048*

CPU: *4 CPU (Fair Share)*

HD: *80GB (Raid 10)*

MEM: *2GB*

SWAP: *1GB*

Traffic: *1000GB/month*

*1 IPv4*

*10mbps connection*

*Proxy/VPN  Allowed*

*Shoutcast  Allowed*

*Game Server NOT Allowed*

*IRC NOT Allowed*

*Unmanaged*: $49.5 monthly or $462 annually(averagely $38.5/month) (*Offsite Backup*: no) Order Taiwan Unmanaged x2048

*Semi managed*: $99 monthly or $924 annually(averagely $77/month) (*Offsite Backup*: yes) Order Taiwan Semi managed x2048

 

  *Taiwan XEN-HVM VPS, OS Linux / FreeBSD*

Click here to order Taiwan XEN-HVM

 

  *US XEN-PV VPS*

*xssd256*

CPU: *1 CPU (Fair Share)*

HD: *5GB (Raid 10)*

MEM: *256MB*

SWAP: *128MB*

Traffic: *250GB/month*

*1 IPv4*

*1gbps connection*

*IRC Allowed*

*Shoutcast Allowed*

*Game Server Allowed*

*Proxy/VPN Allowed*

*Daily Backup*: No

*Managed*: No

$3.36USD monthly after discount - Order US xssd256

 

*xssd512*

CPU: *2 CPU (Fair Share)*

HD: *10GB (Raid 10)*

MEM: *512MB*

SWAP: *256MB*

Traffic: *500GB/month*

*1 IPv4*

*1gbps connection*

*IRC Allowed*

*Shoutcast Allowed*

*Game Server Allowed*

*Proxy/VPN Allowed*

*Daily Backup*: No

*Managed*: No

$6.02USD monthly after discount - Order US xssd512

 

*xssd1024*

CPU: *2 CPU (Fair Share)*

HD: *20GB (Raid 10)*

MEM: *1GB*

SWAP: *512MB*

Traffic: *1000GB/month*

*1 IPv4*

*1gbps connection*

*IRC Allowed*

*Shoutcast Allowed*

*Game Server Allowed*

*Proxy/VPN Allowed*

*Daily Backup*: No

*Managed*: No

$11.2USD monthly after discount - Order US xssd1024

 

*xssd1536*

CPU: *2 CPU (Fair Share)*

HD: *30GB (Raid 10)*

MEM: *1.5GB*

SWAP: *768MB*

Traffic: *1500GB/month*

*1 IPv4*

*1Gbps connection*

*IRC Allowed*

*Shoutcast Allowed*

*Game Server Allowed*

*Proxy/VPN Allowed*

*Daily Backup*: No

*Managed*: No

$16.17USD monthly after discount - Order US xssd1536

 

*xssd2048*

CPU: *3 CPU (Fair Share)*

HD: *40GB (Raid 10)*

MEM: *2GB*

SWAP: *1GB*

Traffic: *2000GB/month*

*1 IPv4*

*1gbps connection*

*IRC Allowed*

*Shoutcast Allowed*

*Game Server Allowed*

*Proxy/VPN Allowed*

*Daily Backup*: No

*Managed*: No

$30.5USD monthly - Order US xssd2048

 

*xssd4096*

CPU: *3 CPU (Fair Share)*

HD: *80GB (Raid 10)*

MEM: *4GB*

SWAP: *2GB*

Traffic: *4000GB/month*

*1 IPv4*

*1gbps connection*

*IRC Allowed*

*Shoutcast Allowed*

*Game Server Allowed*

*Proxy/VPN Allowed*

*Daily Backup*: No

*Managed*: No

$61.8USD monthly - Order US xssd4096

 

*xssd6144*

CPU: *4 CPU (Fair Share)*

HD: *120GB (Raid 10)*

MEM: *6GB*

SWAP: *3GB*

Traffic: *7500GB/month*

*1 IPv4*

*1gbps connection*

*IRC Allowed*

*Shoutcast Allowed*

*Game Server Allowed*

*Proxy/VPN Allowed*

*Daily Backup*: No

*Managed*: No

$92.2USD monthly - Order US xssd6144

 

*xssd8192*

CPU: *4 CPU (Fair Share)*

HD: *160GB (Raid 10)*

MEM: *8GB*

SWAP: *4GB*

Traffic: *10000GB/month*

*1 IPv4*

*1gbps connection*

*IRC Allowed*

*Shoutcast Allowed*

*Game Server Allowed*

*Proxy/VPN Allowed*

*Daily Backup*: No

*Managed*: No

$122.6USD monthly - Order US xssd8192

 

  *US XEN-HVM VPS, Linux / FreeBSD / Windows 2008*

Click here to order US XEN-HVM

 

  *UK XEN-PV VPS, Linux*

Click here to order UK XEN-PV

 

  *UK XEN-HVM VPS, Linux / FreeBSD*

Click here to order UK XEN-HVM

 

  *Germany XEN-PV VPS, Linux*

Click here to order Germany XEN-PV

 

  *Germany XEN-HVM VPS, Linux / FreeBSD*

Click here to order Germany XEN-HVM

 

*Payment Method:* Credit Card & PayPal

*Refund policies:* 3 days money back guarantee and partial refund after 3 days.

 

*XEN Taiwan Server location:* Taipei, Taiwan(Test IP: 223.27.37.1)

*XEN US Server location:* Los Angeles, US(Test IP: 173.254.221.1)

*XEN UK Server location:* London, UK(Test IP: 109.169.64.1)

*XEN Germany Server location:* Dusseldorf, Germany(Test IP: 89.163.180.1)


----------



## MannDude (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice unique locations.


----------

